# Brush Tuning on stock johnny Lighting Firebird



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

Hi i am new here and need some info or maybe some pics about proper brush tension and how to adjust without messing up brush springs. I was reading on here about tuning in a vacant am station on the radio and less static means your arm is running more efficient any help would be great pics would be even better. thank you !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome!
Try this. Coincidentally posted just recently...LOL!http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=328023


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

Man this will help out alot thanks


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

*Vibrations*

Just got done reworking my Johnny Lighting chassis. Had a little play in rear axle fixed it with super glue. Next , was installed wizzard gears and lapped them they are running smooth and no binding same with cluster gear and crown no binding everything is smooth from arm pinion gear back to rear axle. Ok here is my question tuned my brushes in had them set just right tested on power source without idler gear in and i get vibration when arm wines down any thoughts would be great on how to fix. Thank you !


----------

